# mzreyes' Fierce and Fabulous tut



## claralikesguts (May 30, 2009)

i hope i did her justice! i only had one of the items, so i tried to improvise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





translucent powder
coygirl

NYX milk
solar white
dazzlelight
plum dressing
poison pen
WnW mega liner
loreal telescopic definition
ardell lacies

smashbox o-gloss




















my wrinkles look like creasing D:
thanks for looking & all your kind comments


----------



## kimmy (May 30, 2009)

o-gloss turns such a pretty colour on you!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 30, 2009)

Nailed it!


----------



## mac_arp4ever (May 30, 2009)

very pretty! it looks just like hers did...


----------



## TISH1124 (May 30, 2009)

fantastic!! I love your looks...you did a great job!!! Mzreyes will be proud!!!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 30, 2009)

i didn't think it looked like hers, but thanks girls!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 30, 2009)

i lovethat purple on you!


----------



## jamie89 (May 30, 2009)

your application is flawless! you look gorgeous.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 30, 2009)

It really _is_ fierce and fabulous! Love it!


----------



## ladyJ (May 30, 2009)

Great job


----------



## coachkitten (May 30, 2009)

Your blending is awesome and you are beautiful!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 30, 2009)

thank you everyone


----------



## KarmaCee (May 30, 2009)

i really love this look!! i wore a look sooo similar tonite to my lil sis 8th grade prom!


----------



## elongreach (May 30, 2009)

I love your looks!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 30, 2009)

Gorgeous, once again!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 31, 2009)

thanks ladies!


----------



## rosasola1 (May 31, 2009)

this may sound a little weird. but I think the little wrinkles on ur lids look so cute! Kinda like when someone has freckles... if that makes sense lol. Amazing job girly, u r one beautiful girl. Keep up the good work!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (May 31, 2009)

Well done hun!


----------



## fintia (May 31, 2009)

love it


----------



## madnicole (May 31, 2009)

gorgeous! fantastic job...as for the tiny wrinkes, they are genetic not real wrinkles, so stop worrying about them - I have had them since I was 14 or 15 (now I'm 37 and they are wrinkles for real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Some cold eye gel (I keep mine in the fridge) all around eyes and lightly on lids before primer helps a little to plump them out...HTH's


----------



## olddcassettes (May 31, 2009)

very cute look! i love it


----------



## sunshine_state (May 31, 2009)

Ooooooh..... Preeeeetttyy..... 0.0 *Stares in awe*


----------



## nunu (May 31, 2009)

You are so pretty!!!


----------



## darkorchid (May 31, 2009)

Great job! You've inspired me to try that for work tomorrow!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 31, 2009)

thank you so much girls <3


----------



## claralikesguts (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madnicole* 

 
_gorgeous! fantastic job...as for the tiny wrinkes, they are genetic not real wrinkles, so stop worrying about them - I have had them since I was 14 or 15 (now I'm 37 and they are wrinkles for real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Some cold eye gel (I keep mine in the fridge) all around eyes and lightly on lids before primer helps a little to plump them out...HTH's_

 
lol, i guess i have to go thank my mom now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for the tip! i'll have to try that


----------



## tara_hearts (May 31, 2009)

You are so gorgeous.
I could stare at your pictures all day.
And your avatar makes me squee.
I wish I could mimic his expression, cause that's how i feel when I see it.


----------



## Liz2286 (May 31, 2009)

So pretty!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_You are so gorgeous.
I could stare at your pictures all day.
And your avatar makes me squee.
I wish I could mimic his expression, cause that's how i feel when I see it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thank you!


----------



## luhly4 (May 31, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous. o-gloss looks perfect on you


----------



## blackeneddove (May 31, 2009)

You definately did her justice.. it doesnt look too too much like hers but its still FABULOUS! Its like you can do no wrong.. every look from you is great! Keep up the great work girlie


----------



## Shimmer (May 31, 2009)

You pretty much nailed this.


----------



## Ksayare (May 31, 2009)

beautiful! (haha, my bf is looking over my shoulder and asked who "that cute girl is").
Do you put mascara over your lashes after you apply them?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 1, 2009)

This look is fantastic! You look great!!


----------



## PinkPearl (Jun 1, 2009)

Omg I love this!! You are totally awesome, I really enjoy all your looks!!


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Jun 1, 2009)

Could you be any more beautiful?! I hate you so much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful, thin, AWESOME make-up artist, cool haircut!!! I bet you are a nice person too!! ( The Cure's "Why Can't I Be You" playing in my head ) Great Job! The colors you used are perfect! You hit a home run with every look you do!! (big jerk...jk!) Thank you for all your posts!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ksayare* 

 
_beautiful! (haha, my bf is looking over my shoulder and asked who "that cute girl is").
Do you put mascara over your lashes after you apply them?_

 
no i don't, and they last me a long time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frankenkitty71* 

 
_Could you be any more beautiful?! I hate you so much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful, thin, AWESOME make-up artist, cool haircut!!! I bet you are a nice person too!! ( The Cure's "Why Can't I Be You" playing in my head ) Great Job! The colors you used are perfect! You hit a home run with every look you do!! (big jerk...jk!) Thank you for all your posts!_

 
wow lol, thank you so much!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 1, 2009)

You are stunning and you nailed this look!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 1, 2009)

great job improvising!! i love this look. so soft and lovely!


----------



## saadia77 (Jun 1, 2009)

Love it! Great job!


----------



## n_c (Jun 1, 2009)

Very pretty FOTD. You've got great skin


----------



## Asela88 (Jun 1, 2009)

so beautiful..im gonna try to create this


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 1, 2009)

This looks great, as always. I LOVE your looks!


----------



## laurenlovesmac (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG!!! Flawless


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks so much girls!


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 2, 2009)

looks good love! you rocked it!


----------



## Zoffe (Jun 2, 2009)

Everything looks great!
And you're absolutely beautiful!


----------



## unkn0wn (Jun 2, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## iaisha26 (Jun 2, 2009)

Luvs it. 10, no, make it 20 stars.


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks a lot ladies! <333


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 2, 2009)

i have to keep coming back to look at this because it's so amazing! i need to learn how to do this!


----------



## prettysecrets (Jun 2, 2009)

love the look! esp. the lashes!


----------



## amberenees (Jun 2, 2009)

flawless!!!


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Jun 2, 2009)

Love this look...the colors are so pretty!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Jun 3, 2009)

omg i love it i have to try this , i always love your fotd's


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 3, 2009)

Fabulous job!  O-gloss is gorgeous on you!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 3, 2009)

thank you girls!


----------



## 06290714 (Jun 3, 2009)

gorgeous!
loveeee your skin!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Jun 3, 2009)

great job!!!


----------



## Kiyishima (Jun 3, 2009)

me + you + my bed = NOW. no homo? LOL Love the look, you look gorgeous as always. Love your posts!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice!  Love the look.


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiyishima* 

 
_me + you + my bed = NOW. no homo? LOL Love the look, you look gorgeous as always. Love your posts!_

 
LOL, sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thanks so much everyone!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks gorgeous!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 4, 2009)

So pretty! Love both of you girls looks.


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 5, 2009)

very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 5, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 12, 2009)

i love this look. and your haircut!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jun 12, 2009)

Oo I want to try this! sweet


----------



## :+:Karolina:+: (Jun 12, 2009)

you are so pretty!! these colors look great on you


----------



## MallyK (Jun 12, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks ladies!!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 13, 2009)

You did a beautiful job!

Can you tell me where the tut is?  I'd love to try it myself!

Thank you!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 13, 2009)

^ it's in the tutorial section


----------



## darklocke (Jun 13, 2009)

You're fabulous! All your looks are so gorgeous, both the work and the color combinations. Keep up the great work, girl!


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 21, 2010)

gorgeous!!


----------

